# Diesel



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

This is our BIG boy Diesel he is 6 months as of January 19th 
The only picture I have of him on my work computer I have more on my phone


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Handsome dog!


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Handsome boy


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

A few pics from my phone, I hope this site is mobile friendly


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

A few more


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

This is where Diesel comes from
This is his dad Garry 

Garry vom richberg

and his mom Jolly
JOLLY MADCHEN ADELHORST 2NORTHERNSKY

I think he looks like his momma 
his grandma on his moms side is all Black named Raven


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

Lazy day


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is very handsome! We are having a lazy day also! I will get some painful stares but adapt to a short stint of the mundane. Lol! Your King Charles is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

Do you mind me asking what breeder you got him from? He reminds me of my beloved gsd who passed( my icon photo) what’s his temperament like? Any helpful info would be greatly appreciated. It’s been over year since my beloved GSD passed and I’m getting ready to get another pup. Thank you


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

lots of fabulous pictures, what a great looking dog. congrats


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

giebel said:


> Do you mind me asking what breeder you got him from? He reminds me of my beloved gsd who passed( my icon photo) what’s his temperament like? Any helpful info would be greatly appreciated. It’s been over year since my beloved GSD passed and I’m getting ready to get another pup. Thank you


 sorry just seeing this now. I got him from Northern Sky German Shepherd s. In Roosevelt Mn


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

RuthArt said:


> lots of fabulous pictures, what a great looking dog. congrats


 thank you


----------



## Arathorn II (Oct 7, 2017)

Like the stairs pic


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

*What a cutie*

Diesel sure is cute and handsome. keep the photos coming especially since I dont have a dog right now. I love how he has that extra skin below the collar my beloved dog who passed had that too. Thanks for the info about your breeder as well. I will be making contact with them in the next few days.


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

giebel said:


> Diesel sure is cute and handsome. keep the photos coming especially since I dont have a dog right now. I love how he has that extra skin below the collar my beloved dog who passed had that too. Thanks for the info about your breeder as well. I will be making contact with them in the next few days.


You are welcome!! I know they are planning a litter this spring 

here is there website 
Northern Sky German Shepherds - Home

Another breeder I would recommend

Training Philosophy | Anna Childs K9 Training


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

10 inches of snow in two days


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He is just gorgeous!! He has lovely colouring!


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

Diesel is a Year old now...


----------



## Teeny83 (Feb 1, 2018)

KaiserAus said:


> He is just gorgeous!! He has lovely colouring!


Thank you! I think he's pretty handsome too! :smile2:


----------

